# Fire downloadableness question



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

When you watch a movie on a Kindle Fire, do you have to be in wi-fi contact for the whole duration? Or can you download it and watch it on, say, a plane or maybe a cruise ship?


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I have some movies that I have purchased that I have downloaded, and I do not have o be online to watch them later.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok, thanks. I'm going on a cruise soon and I saw how cheap the basic Fire is now, and I thought, "hmmm…"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Depends on the movie.

There's a 'free streaming' feature for some videos. To do that you do have to be connected.

BUT, you can also download the free prime videos but when you do you only have a limited time to watch it. . . . I posted a review in the review section and covered the time limits there, I think. 

OTOH, if it's a movie you own via Amazon, you can download that and watch it any time. . . .there is a limit to how many devices you can put the movie on, but basically you have it forever.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I did it. The cheapest Fire HD is on the way. I have rented from iTunes and watched the movies on my laptop, but downloading them took forever. I wonder if Amazon is any faster. If nothing else, I'll take some games and books with me. Oh, I can't get free Prime now, I tried it once and let it lapse at the end of the thirty days.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

My Fire came in just two days! It's nifty.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

The power plug has to go into the Fire at a slightly downward angle. That's weird.
I'm downloading a movie to see how long it takes. Looks pretty slow, just like iTunes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Download speed is, in general, going to be a function of your WiFi, as far as I know.  The device's ability to write to storage is also going to contribute, but it can't do that any faster than it would download.  So I'm not surprised it's the same as iTunes.

Betsy


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I bought the cheapest possible Fire, it only has 8 gb. I can't find any way to see how much memory I am using.


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

You can check storage from settings -> device -> storage.  



Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Found the settings. It's just a big ol' icon that I should have seen before. Watched Monsters University on the Fire. It was good.


----------

